# Need more turning radius



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 04 250 crew cab short box it turns like a freight train i want to plow with it but need better turning radius. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

trucksareford42;786320 said:


> I have a 04 250 crew cab short box it turns like a freight train i want to plow with it but need better turning radius. ANY IDEAS?


Learn to make a Y-turn.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*short turn*

about the only way around it is a short bed std cab truck,been there done that,1998 3/4 extended cab 8Ft box . it takes about 40 acre's to turn around !payup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's a ford, that's your turning problem.

In all honesty, I've never driven a superduty that turned sharp. Fords are the worse, GM is pretty good, and the dodge trucks will spin right around.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait till you try turning it in 4 wheel drive. Besides are you a women that you need that much space to turn?


----------



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

hathats a good one. i have some nasty driveways that make the life fun in the snow.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

trucksareford42;786510 said:


> hathats a good one. i have some nasty driveways that make the life fun in the snow.


Then get bronco or ranger they are great for small driveway


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Trade it in for a '05 to current Super Duty. ( Coil springs in the front, not leafs, sharper wheelcut).


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;786474 said:


> It's a ford, that's your turning problem.
> 
> In all honesty, I've never driven a superduty that turned sharp. Fords are the worse, GM is pretty good, and the dodge trucks will spin right around.


I think the new F450 with the wide axle will out turn a chevy... Even tho im a chevy guy, but my buddys 450 turns redicusly sharp


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Bigfoot Brent;786525 said:


> Trade it in for a '05 to current Super Duty. ( Coil springs in the front, not leafs, sharper wheelcut).


Yea, but if it's a diesel I'd take a larger turning radius and a few spare CPSs to a smaller turning radius, bad turbos, bad EGRs, bad injectors, need I go on?

Dad has an 06 6.0 4x4 DRW w/service box. I don't notice any turning radius difference between it and my SRW 7.3 4x4 reg cab long box.

And his has been to the dealership 3x (under warranty thankfully) for not firing on all cylinders. First time they reflashed the PCM. Second time they replaced part of the injector wiring harness. Third time they replaced an injector. That was all under 16,000 miles. Currently almost 28k with no more problems.

My 7.3's Oasis report has only a CPS recall on it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

This may be from 2006 but check page 29, and look at the curb to curb and wall to wall turning diameters. An F-250/F-350 pickup does 46.1ft curb to curb. An F-450/F-550 can do 42.3ft curb to curb turning diameter. The Dana Super 60 allows tighter steering compared to a stock F-250/F-350 with the regular Dana 60. Just some interesting info.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/2006/vs_pdf/fseriessd-ms_06.pdf


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think your out of luck. It turns as tight as it is going to turn. The only way you could make it turn tighter is to have the rear wheels steer too. That's not a very realistic option. That would be a very cool option though.


----------



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

Milwaukee;786515 said:


> Then get bronco or ranger they are great for small driveway


i have a 77 bronco and a 89 bronco they kick ass in the small driveways. I bought the big truck for my bigger lots and such. I still wouldnt mind a better turning radius. this seems like it would work http://www.fourwheeler.com/techarti...ford_super_duty_coilover_coversion/index.html

Think it can hold the weight to.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My 97 is an ex cab long bed. Of course the GMs sit low, so I've got some nice dents in the cab corners, doors, and lower bed. Seriously want to put a body lift on this thing.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

You should by a toyota tundra, those trucks have the best turning radius i have ever seen. I know you will all say it a foreign truck so there is no way in hell you will buy it but the turning radius is impressive.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

YPLLLC;786583 said:


> You should by a toyota tundra, those trucks have the best turning radius i have ever seen. I know you will all say it a foreign truck so there is no way in hell you will buy it but the turning radius is impressive.


Ya you should replace a Superduty with a 1/2 ton 'Yota


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

toyota tundra is junk

I have see them in junkyard due wimp frame. They rust so bad in frame it snap in half on rear axle.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark13;786474 said:


> It's a ford, that's your turning problem.
> 
> In all honesty, I've never driven a superduty that turned sharp. Fords are the worse, GM is pretty good, and the dodge trucks will spin right around.


Exactly. Having driven CCLB chevrolets and CCLB fords, I can say the turning radius is incomparable. Although those fords have that nifty automatic lane change feature that allows lane changes even with the steering wheel straight lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;786601 said:


> Although those fords have that nifty automatic lane change feature that allows lane changes even with the steering wheel straight lol.


I drove one of those a few years ago. Didn't buy it.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

7.3 Plower;786536 said:


> Yea, but if it's a diesel I'd take a larger turning radius and a few spare CPSs to a smaller turning radius, bad turbos, bad EGRs, bad injectors, need I go on?
> 
> Dad has an 06 6.0 4x4 DRW w/service box. I don't notice any turning radius difference between it and my SRW 7.3 4x4 reg cab long box.
> 
> ...


Yah, I got to agree with yah there. I'll keep my 7.3 forever because I'm so sick of fixing 6.0 and 6.4's at work everyday.

It seems some guys just have to have a newer Diesel truck, even though we know the older ones are more reliable


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;786533 said:


> I think the new F450 with the wide axle will out turn a chevy... Even tho im a chevy guy, but my buddys 450 turns redicusly sharp


I've never been in a ford newer then 06 and the only f350+ truck I've driven was a 97 fsuperduty with a 9ft flatbed on it. So I can't say how the new truck's are.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

right foot steering


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

ahoron;786757 said:


> right foot steering


Valid point


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Bigfoot Brent;786686 said:


> Yah, I got to agree with yah there. I'll keep my 7.3 forever because I'm so sick of fixing 6.0 and 6.4's at work everyday.
> 
> It seems some guys just have to have a newer Diesel truck, even though we know the older ones are more reliable


Some guys have to have the latest and greatest all the time. Then when they have nothing but problems and your old(er) truck is still going strong they still make fun of your "old beat-up" truck as they lean against their expensive door-stop.

I maintain that you're better off spending 50k on rebuilding an old truck rather than buying a new truck.

Then you can build it exactly to your specs. Want a Ford chassis with a 5.9 Cummins? Not a problem just drop in a Cummins when you rebuild the truck instead of rebuilding the 7.3 PowerStroke. Yea it's not that simple, but I find it's tight enough to work on my 7.3 I couldn't imagine trying to work on one of those freakin 6.4s with all the BS crammed under those hoods.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My no cost is too much, would be a real Hummer pickup model, with a 7.3 PSD diesel and an air bag suspension. With a bullet proof transmission and enough charging to never worry about how many amps are being used. An 810 Blizzard Plow and 6 strobe lights in the markers and LED light bar on top, would make it complete. If I had that much money making a profit would not matter. I just want to go out and play in the snow.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

trucksareford42;786320 said:


> I have a 04 250 crew cab short box it turns like a freight train i want to plow with it but need better turning radius. ANY IDEAS?


I feel your pain!!!!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

ahoron;786757 said:



> right foot steering


I agree with this


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

YPLLLC;786583 said:


> You should by a toyota tundra, those trucks have the best turning radius i have ever seen. I know you will all say it a foreign truck so there is no way in hell you will buy it but the turning radius is impressive.


a japenese half ton??? no thanks. haha


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

I've solved your problem



trucksareford42;786510 said:


> hathats a good one. i have some nasty driveways that make the life fun in the snow.


Ditch the pain in the butt driveways. I only plow driveways that I think are easy. And if they're not, the customer is going to pay for it. Theres really not a whole lot of sence in buying a new truck or drasticly modifying your suspension/steering for a handful of difficult driveways. Trade the 3 hardest driveways for 5 easy ones, you'll be done in the same amount of time or less, and you can continue to use your truck.

As for the tundra-


----------



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

2tonsoffordfun;793755 said:


> I've solved your problem
> 
> Ditch the pain in the butt driveways. I only plow driveways that I think are easy. And if they're not, the customer is going to pay for it. Theres really not a whole lot of sence in buying a new truck or drasticly modifying your suspension/steering for a handful of difficult driveways. Trade the 3 hardest driveways for 5 easy ones, you'll be done in the same amount of time or less, and you can continue to use your truck.
> 
> As for the tundra-


my pain in the butt driveways are big bucks i take pride in doing what no one around here wants to and believe me they pay for it.


----------



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

im just gonna put another bronco on the road. Just gotta find one lol


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

suzuki0702;793222 said:


> a japenese half ton??? no thanks. haha


That statement from someone whos user name is suzuki. Now THATS funny!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

smoore45;794005 said:


> That statement from someone whos user name is suzuki. Now THATS funny!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed with a Bronco II with a 6 foot standard Meyer plow for 3 seasons. It was the Driveway / Condo machine ! 
I never met a drive I could not do. It just broke too many parts every season to be really reliable.


----------

